

Why is processing a sorted array faster than an unsorted array? - suprgeek
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11227809/why-is-processing-a-sorted-array-faster-than-an-unsorted-array

======
almost
The updates on the first answer are also good. Intel's C compiler does some
crazy optimising!

